# Scam email from reputed job sites?



## imac (Oct 14, 2012)

Hi all

Just as a warning to others who may be going through what I am going through.

I have been hunting for a position in Dubai, and have registered and uploaded my resume on most of the popular job sites.

Like many others who are going through the same process or have already gone through the same process, in the two months I have been looking, I have not gotten any responses from the job sites that i consider credible.

I have been getting responses though form people claiming to be HR representatives from companies in the UAE, companies I did not apply to, who claim they got my contact info from one of the job sites and my resume is a match for a number of open positions they have. They attach a questionnaire to the email that is asking for quite a bit of personal information.

The emails originate from free email providers (Hotmail, Yahoo etc), and I am attaching one here as a sample. Now I am pretty sure these are scams, either to get personal info now, or as a means to upsell other services later, but my thinking is, no legitimate HR representative would be using free email providers, and would rather be using their own company's email.

Email address below obviously changed...

--------

Dear Candidate,

We found your e mail contact address via CV data base Naukrigulf which has been received by the HR Department of XYZ.

Hence, We herewith attach an official applicant Online Questionnaire for you to complete and send back to us via email, alongside with a copy of your Identification.

Your application will be evaluated on the basis of the answers from the Online Questionnaire alongside your Resume and you will surely be notified upon review of your whole submitted information, our salary and Perks are based on our candidates qualifications, and we assure all our candidates that the entitlements from our office are very attractive and suitable for all post.

Below are the current and available positions where candidates are needed,

a) Petroleum Engineering
b) Drilling Services
c) Civil Engineering
d) Computer Engineering
e) Architect Engineering
f) Marine Engineering
g) Mechanical Engineering
h) Electrical Engineering
i) Electronics-Telecommunication Engineering
j) Surveying Engineer
k) Aerospace Engineering
L) financial experts
M) Project Managers
N) Site Engineers
O) Managers
P) Accountants
Q) Financial Experts
R) HR Personnel
S) Document controllers
T) Logistic/warehousing ETC

PROJECT SHALL REQUIRE:
A cooperate project management team,engineering,procurement, construction,transportation and installation,safety,drawing,Designs, Geologicalservices,maintenance,financial and commissioning.

Entitlement, Compensation and Benefits packages include:

. A very attractive net salary paid in US$, Sterling or Euros equivalent depending on employee home country and currency preference.

. Quality single or family housing accommodation in company community.

. Free medical care in Dubai for employee and family.

. Excellent educational assistance benefits with family status employment.

. Paid airfares allowing full flexibility with holiday travel.

. Personal effects shipment and excess baggage allowances.

. Full access to some of the finest and social recreational facilities in Abu Dhabi.

CONTRACT DURATION:
Level 1: 12 Months, (One Year) and renewable only on satisfactory performance by employee.

Level 2: Full time

Project required candidates with above 2years of experience All updated resumes, passport copy and other documents should be sent to us via email as below : E-Mail: <free email address here>

Good luck! as you take steps to the right path in building your career.

Regards:
XYZ
Chief Recruitment Officer
Abu Dhabi National Oil Company
E-MAIL:<free email address here>
P.O. Box : 123. Abu Dhabi
United Arab Emirates.
TEL/FAX: +971


----------



## dizzyizzy (Mar 30, 2008)

I've received that email many times too. I just ignore it. Obviously not legit.


----------



## aydinz (Oct 14, 2012)

Yeah, no Operational company would have so many openings on so many different spots. Probably a scam where they will later ask you to pay their administrative charges.


----------



## blazeaway (Sep 28, 2011)

there are also scam emails from networking sites such as LinkedIn


----------



## imac (Oct 14, 2012)

The fact that any credible or reputed company would use a free email service to contact anyone to me is a giveaway.

The reason I thought I should post something about this is, I am sure there are other people out there who are getting demoralized with the lack of credible responses to their online search for positions, and then when something like this comes, it would look like a ray of hope... people may just decide to take the risk and send them the info...

This is how identity theft starts, so just be careful.


----------



## imac (Oct 14, 2012)

blazeaway said:


> there are also scam emails from networking sites such as LinkedIn


I am intentionally staying away from LinkedIn so I have not gotten anything from there. I am pretty hesitant to post any significant details about me on LinkedIn as there are a lot of my current colleagues on there, and too much activity there would be noticed by people at my current employer...

Im not sure if that is hindering my search, a lot of the tips I have been reading suggest that LinkedIn is a good place to garner contacts in Dubai, but the fact for me is since my search is in confidence, I am trying to be selective in what avenues I use... the chances of someone searching through the ME job boards and coming across my profile is a lot less, unless they themselves are looking 

The other thing is, I am also not sure how much value LinkedIn provides, although most websites that provide the "how-to" Dubai job hunt are pretty consistent that it is essential... I personally am not convinced random connection requests from people would be welcome or even responded to... the only other way is to buy a premium membership on LinkedIn to be able to send email to prospective contacts, and even that would not likely get much of a response...


----------



## HarryUK (Oct 14, 2012)

imac said:


> I am intentionally staying away from LinkedIn so I have not gotten anything from there. I am pretty hesitant to post any significant details about me on LinkedIn as there are a lot of my current colleagues on there, and too much activity there would be noticed by people at my current employer...
> 
> Im not sure if that is hindering my search, a lot of the tips I have been reading suggest that LinkedIn is a good place to garner contacts in Dubai, but the fact for me is since my search is in confidence, I am trying to be selective in what avenues I use... the chances of someone searching through the ME job boards and coming across my profile is a lot less, unless they themselves are looking
> 
> The other thing is, I am also not sure how much value LinkedIn provides, although most websites that provide the "how-to" Dubai job hunt are pretty consistent that it is essential... I personally am not convinced random connection requests from people would be welcome or even responded to... the only other way is to buy a premium membership on LinkedIn to be able to send email to prospective contacts, and even that would not likely get much of a response...


LinkedIn is about building your professional contacts and creating a personal brand in forum contribution, both of which doesn't necessarily mean your job hunting. As such you'll find jobs will come to you directly. I got my current job through LinkedIn and know at least 3 others who have also. It's a great site if used appropriately.


----------



## imac (Oct 14, 2012)

HarryUK said:


> LinkedIn is about building your professional contacts and creating a personal brand in forum contribution, both of which doesn't necessarily mean your job hunting. As such you'll find jobs will come to you directly. I got my current job through LinkedIn and know at least 3 others who have also. It's a great site if used appropriately.


Hi Harry

Thanks for your input... I stand corrected... I guess I have been under valuing the LinkedIn approach... 

If I were to understand you correctly, you got your current UAE position through LinkedIn? Were you outside of the country or were you already in the UAE?

The thing I seem to be running into is, for my field (IT based project & program management), the primary desire seems to be finding someone locally first, and not really considering the out of country approach. 

And since there are a lot of people there already in the field, I am already starting off at a disadvantage, almost to the tune of someone locally who has less experience and not as varied a profile gets preference than someone with a broader background who is overseas...


----------



## asimjan1 (Apr 15, 2013)

Yeah seems a scam. Thanks for warning others and good luck in your job hunt!!


----------

